

Two Providers of Secure E-Mail Shut Down - filipmaertens
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/08/08/two-providers-of-encrypted-e-mail-shut-down/?smid=tw-share&_r=0

======
Qantourisc
"please re-open the servers just that we can recover the info!!!" -> maybe the
gag order is in place, and when you open your email they get the mail.

------
Qantourisc
They are imo doing the right thing.

